# Breeding



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

How old do piranha's have to before they can breed?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

wrong forum buddy.
goto piranha husbandary section


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yup...









I think somewhere between 1,5 and 2 years of age, but I'm not 100% sure...

*_Moved to Piranha Husbandry_*


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

mines were 1.5 years


----------

